# chupito



## karinemartin

Je ne suis aps convaincu de  la traduction de chupito par gorgée...
Vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

J'en pense que cela dépend du contexte. 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marcelot

Une larme ?


----------



## karinemartin

un chupito de manzana por ejemplo? serait-ce un digestif à la pomme ou une liqueur de pomme?


----------



## PhilFrEn

Hi,

je pense que ca veut dire: "une gorgée de manzana" (oui c'est un digestif à la pomme)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Dans le cas du menu (on est toujours dans ce cas là, n'est-ce pas?) je le traduirais par: 
- _petit verre de liqueur_ 
 Vous pouvez mettre aussi
- _liqueur_, mais il est de plus en plus courant de servir les liqueurs dans un verre haut avec des glaçons (et en général la dose est plus grande et le prix plus élevé). Vous devez donc voir si il y a ces deux possibilités pour ne pas prêter à confusion.

Dans un autre contexte, plus relâché, un ami peut proposer à un autre:
- ¿un chupito? = une p'tit lichée?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tiwelle

En français, on dirait un shot (pas trop français en fait), dans les bars.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,


Tiwelle said:


> En français, on dirait un shot (pas trop français en fait), dans les bars.



Je ne connaissais pas. Une question, ça se dit ou ça s'écrit dans un menu?

Merci.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## PhilFrEn

Je pense qu'on lirait "un shooter" .


----------



## Marcelot

Bonjour karinmartin (et les autres),

Je te propose une solution pour toutes tes traductions "gastronomiques"...

Mets à chaque fois le mot espagnol avec une traduction en français.

Par exemple,

Chupito (petit verre de liqueur)

Entrantes (pour commencer...)

Et ainsi de suite, qu'en penses-tu ?

Bonne continuation...


----------



## karinemartin

merci pour ton idée géniale Marcelot!

shot c'est vrai on utilise pas mal aussi!


----------



## Marcelot

Oui, mais le problème c'est que "shot" n'est pas employé par une personne d'un certain âge...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

On dit aussi une (petite) larme, pour de l'alcool, non ?
Voire une larmette.


----------



## estela irene

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Bonjour, on m'a demandé de traduire un menu et je ne trouve pas comment dire en français "chupito".Pourriez-vous m'aider? Merci à l'avance


----------



## tartiflo

Bonjour Estela Irene,

"Chupar", c'est "boire d'un trait" ou "boire cul-sec".

Pour ce qui est du contenant, très souvent on ne traduit pas "chupito", on le laisse tel quel en français : *un chupito*, _*un rail de chupitos*_.
Tu peux également utiliser le mot "shooter" (_*un shooter*_,_* une boisson qui se vend au shooter*_). Choisis en fonction de la région où tu tiens ton restaurant (si c'est au sud de la Garonne il est certain que "chupito" fait l'affaire). 

Je conçois que cela ne résolve pas vraiment ton problème qui est la recherche d'un mot vraiment français alors attends d'autres suggestions...


----------



## Dominike

¡Hola!
No sé cómo se puede decir un chupito de vodka. El contexto es el de una receta.
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
... une lichette / une lichée de ...


----------



## Paquita

jprr said:


> Bonjour,
> ... une lichette / une lichée de ...



Oui, enfin, ce serait tout de même meilleur avec un "petit verre"...non ?


----------



## Pinairun

Paquit& said:


> Oui, enfin, ce serait tout de même meilleur avec un "petit verre"...non ?


 
Oui, mais _très_ petit.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Les verres à liqueurs sont toujours tout petits.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Dominike

Merci beaucoup à tous!  Et mes excuses pour répondre si tard...


----------



## Marc Haddon

*Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos*​

¿Alguien me puede decir como se dice "chupito" en francés?

¿Petit verre?

Es para decir "chupito de gazpacho".

¡Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## jprr

Podrías decir "Petit verre" si fuese un aguardiente o hasta un aperitivo, pero de gazpacho... 
tasse ? verrine ? gorgée(s) de ...

*** he unido la nueva pregunta al hilo indicado  (gracias JP por el enlace  )

Paquita (moderadora)


----------



## swift

Une verrine, oui, c'est assez convaincant. J'avais pensé aussi à un shot de gazpacho, mais c'est probablement une autre chose... 

Bon week-end, J-P !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


swift said:


> Une verrine, oui, c'est assez convaincant.


Non, c'est parfait !
Cela entre parfaitement dans la catégorie des verrines salées ou verrines apéritif.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marc Haddon

Gracias a todos por responder!! Gracias a jppr por unir mi pregunta al enlace!

Une verrine de gaspacho!!

Super!!

Merci beaucoup!!

Marc


----------



## Pohana

jprr said:


> ... une lichette / une lichée de ...





Paquit& said:


> Oui, enfin, ce serait tout de même meilleur avec un "petit verre"...non ?



Au moins chez nous _chupito _c'est une lichée ou une p'tite lichée que l'on prend directemente de la bouteille, et donc faire semblant qu'il s'agit d'un biberon, car on doit _chupar_ les tétines des biberons. Un chupito de vodka serait juste la mesure d'une gorgée, rien à voir avec les shots.


----------



## Freaky-D

Pohana said:


> Au moins chez nous _chupito _c'est une lichée ou une p'tite lichée que l'on prend directemente de la bouteille, et donc faire semblant qu'il s'agit d'un biberon, car on doit _chupar_ les tétines des biberons. Un chupito de vodka serait juste la mesure d'une gorgée, rien à voir avec les shots.



Le but d'un shot c'est de le boire en une gorgée, donc si ça a quand même un peu un rapport.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Je vous présente: ¡La Chupitos! http://www.google.com.mx/search?q=l...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

Inspirée (très mal, d'ailleurs) de _La Tostada _et de _Malena La Guayaba_, dans _Nosotros los pobres_, Ismael Rodríguez, 1947, Mexique.
Oui, verrine, mais je confesse que je connaissais pas le mot. C'est grave?


----------



## Legusti

Bonjour,

Désolé si j'arrive un peu tard mai sje n'avais pas vu ce post.
Effectivement, dans le cadre d'une recette, on peut trouver "une larme". J'ai même déjà lu "un dé à coudre de..."
sinon un fond, un petit verre, une rasade (mais c'est plutôt à boire).
Voilà si ça peut aider 

LG


----------

